
Why a Better OpenType User Interface Matters - lispython
http://ilovetypography.com/2014/10/25/why-a-better-opentype-user-interface-matters/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ILoveTypography+%28i+love+typography%29
======
Animats
I refuse to take seriously a typography site that looks that awful. Go take a
look. Wince.

~~~
Numberwang
To some degree I agree. The black text on white background look amazing on
that site though, I wonder how they did that.

~~~
Silhouette
_The black text on white background look amazing on that site though, I wonder
how they did that._

Do you mean the main body text? Maybe these details will help if you like it:

The typeface appears to be Ideal Sans from Hoefler & Co, served via their
Cloud.Typography webfont service.

I'm seeing hyphenation due to -moz-hyphen:auto in the CSS as well.

It doesn't look that good to me on this system, and personally I wouldn't go
anywhere near Hoefler & Co without a small army of lawyers on retainer at this
point, but whatever floats your boat I guess.

~~~
Numberwang
Thank you, you have been very helpful!

------
tux1968
I'm all for beautiful and better typography... but for a site that laments the
lack of feature awareness, it sure didn't use the opportunity to teach me
something. I don't know any more about those features than I did before
reading it.

~~~
lispython
Butterick’s Practical Typography might be a good starting point
[http://practicaltypography.com/opentype-
features.html](http://practicaltypography.com/opentype-features.html)

~~~
r12s
Ditto for Hoefler's explanation of Stylistic Sets, using Whitney as an
example:

[http://www.typography.com/fonts/whitney/features/whitney-
sty...](http://www.typography.com/fonts/whitney/features/whitney-stylistic-
sets)

As an aside I agree with the article, esp. the need for "a type interface that
is consistent throughout [Adobe's] apps".

------
microcolonel
While I'm sure begging Adobe to add features to an application you're going to
purchase from them no matter what sounds like it could work to these guys; I
can't help but think they're not going to get anywhere.

Create demand for a system which offers you these features, rather than
begging your ultimate supplier to add them to the supply for what appears to
them to be no reason. If that system turns out not to be offered by Adobe,
embrace it.

------
galago
Adobe owns their product space, at least since they bought Macromedia 10 years
ago. So, customers since have been angry about the lack of features--but its
just a business outcome. Bitter, bitter, customers.

~~~
cwyers
These aren't quite customers, I would guess. They're users. The bulk of
Adobe's customers are the people who requisition the software, not the ones
who use it.

